# A New Masthead Photo For The Fall



## PDX_Doug

The new masthead photo was submitted for the _Masthead Photo Contest_ last winter by fellow Outbacker Lmbevard, and has always been one of my favorites. As it seemed time to freshen things up a bit, and this photo does such a great job of capturing the season, I thought it was time to give it it's due.

Congratulations Larry! And thank you for sharing such a great image with us!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: If you don't see it straight away, try emptying your cache, and refreshing the page.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

nice one doug...keep up the Outbackers.com "freshness"....


----------



## Crismon4

...LOVE that 5th wheel theme







.....wait, I meant Outbacker them


----------



## wolfwood

VERY nice!!! GREAT photo and, as beautiful as the Alaska Mtns are, its nice to NOT see snow







!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ...LOVE that 5th wheel theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....wait, I meant Outbacker them


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> VERY nice!!! GREAT photo and, as beautiful as the Alaska Mtns are, its nice to NOT see snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Wait 'till you see the photo I have picked out for once winter really sets in.
Heh heh heh









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara

Outbackers - Fresh ! Nice!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

FYI--The pic doesn't show up in the IP.Board Pro skin.

Nice pic, though!


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> VERY nice!!! GREAT photo and, as beautiful as the Alaska Mtns are, its nice to NOT see snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Wait 'till you see the photo I have picked out for once winter really sets in.
Heh heh heh









Happy Trails,
Doug[/quote]

Anything with Carribbean Blue in it would be more than welcomed!!!


----------



## Lady Di

Noticed it yesterday. Looks nice.

Our beloved turkey is gone?









Time for a new season.

As for the weather we are foredasted for snow or sleet Saturday night. I vote for snow.


----------



## Thor

Great pic great choice.














for both of you.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae

**** OLD TOPIC ***
*
Maybe the new masthead could be one of 
those fancy-schmancy HDR pictures???









That would look swicked!!!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

*SWICKED????*

Is that central American slingo???? or a MaeJae-ism???


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> *SWICKED????*
> 
> Is that central American slingo???? or a MaeJae-ism???


Not sure ... I often say it! LOL
I work in a high school remember...








Probably something I picked up so I can't lay claim to it!

sweet+wicked!









MaeJae


----------



## happycamper

MaeJae said:


> *SWICKED????*
> 
> Is that central American slingo???? or a MaeJae-ism???


Not sure ... I often say it! LOL
I work in a high school remember...








Probably something I picked up so I can't lay claim to it!

sweet+wicked!









MaeJae








[/quote]

SWAWSome!


----------



## garyb1st

Are you talking about the photo above and to the right of the Outbackers.com tm? If that's it, any way to enlarge it?

Gary


----------



## beautifulnorth

*Yes love that picture and also seeing SO many wonderful ones in people's signatures!
Wish we had some better pictures of our rig, but since we had to sell our big truck we now have no tow vechicle;(

Economy what it is, really hit us hard..you all go out and enjoy for us

Anybody looking for a great Outback? We have one..

Can't bring ourselves to quit this forum..it's way too much fun*


----------



## forestm333

wolfwood said:


> VERY nice!!! GREAT photo and, as beautiful as the Alaska Mtns are, its nice to NOT see snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Do you guys travel outback with all of your furry and feathered friends?









Ride on








Forest
Seattle, WA


----------



## wolfwood

forestm333 said:


> VERY nice!!! GREAT photo and, as beautiful as the Alaska Mtns are, its nice to NOT see snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Do you guys travel outback with all of your furry and feathered friends?









Ride on








Forest
Seattle, WA
[/quote]
NOT a chance! The Dogs travel with us (or is it the other way around?) EVERYWHERE, ANYTIME and they have been since they were born. In fact, we've never been camping (tent or RV) without dogs (this generation and the last). We bought the Outback to make the trips to Dog Shows more enjoyable and there are some on this Forum who would chase us out of the CG if we showed up without Seeker and Tadger!! (Wait 'till ya'll meet the princess!!!) But - NO - Wolfwood cats *DO NOT* go camping .... although the Bengals would certainly enjoy the adventure and they do come when called. NO, no camping with cats! And the birds...you're not really asking if we take 5 pigeons camping







Are you?


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> VERY nice!!! GREAT photo and, as beautiful as the Alaska Mtns are, its nice to NOT see snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Do you guys travel outback with all of your furry and feathered friends?









Ride on








Forest
Seattle, WA
[/quote]
NOT a chance! The Dogs travel with us (or is it the other way around?) EVERYWHERE, ANYTIME and they have been since they were born. In fact, we've never been camping (tent or RV) without dogs (this generation and the last). We bought the Outback to make the trips to Dog Shows more enjoyable and there are some on this Forum who would chase us out of the CG if we showed up without Seeker and Tadger!! (Wait 'till ya'll meet the princess!!!) But - NO - Wolfwood cats *DO NOT* go camping .... although the Bengals would certainly enjoy the adventure and they do come when called. NO, no camping with cats! And the birds...you're not really asking if we take 5 pigeons camping







Are you?
[/quote]

Yes, that would be our family that would chase you out of the campground if you showed up without the dogs! Do you know what that would do to my kids?! We are counting down the days until we see them again! ........5 pigeons? Did I miss something?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

anne72 said:


> VERY nice!!! GREAT photo and, as beautiful as the Alaska Mtns are, its nice to NOT see snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Do you guys travel outback with all of your furry and feathered friends?









Ride on








Forest
Seattle, WA
[/quote]
NOT a chance! The Dogs travel with us (or is it the other way around?) EVERYWHERE, ANYTIME and they have been since they were born. In fact, we've never been camping (tent or RV) without dogs (this generation and the last). We bought the Outback to make the trips to Dog Shows more enjoyable and there are some on this Forum who would chase us out of the CG if we showed up without Seeker and Tadger!! (Wait 'till ya'll meet the princess!!!) But - NO - Wolfwood cats *DO NOT* go camping .... although the Bengals would certainly enjoy the adventure and they do come when called. NO, no camping with cats! And the birds...you're not really asking if we take 5 pigeons camping







Are you?
[/quote]

Yes, that would be our family that would chase you out of the campground if you showed up without the dogs! Do you know what that would do to my kids?! We are counting down the days until we see them again! ........5 pigeons? Did I miss something?

[/quote]

check out "Here We Grow Again" and "Give Me A Beak" Posts!


----------

